# Summit County Boat Swap Input?



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Greetings to all Summit County boaters and beyond, TMCK is thinking about having a boat swap and needs your input on if there is interest in being involved, also looking for any ideas on making it a different kind of swap. Still have the usual bring your gear in and see what happens, but put a twist on it? Maybe a pot luck grill season or snowman building contest. So, please let me know your thoughts and wish everyone another great kayak season. 

Thanks,

TMCK


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Go for it! I'm in!


----------



## MountainManPB (Apr 5, 2010)

I will be there if you hold this event!


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

I will let my buddy in Breck know, he'd be in for sure. He was just bitching to me about having to drive to Edwards for a gear swap. 

Depending on the timeframe I'd prob make it up as well.

And if it's a smaller gear swap I think a potluck would be a great idea.


----------



## colsurfer (Feb 23, 2009)

Im in for an event at TMCK.


----------



## nemi west (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks Matty.... if im in town count me in. beer.... food..... kayak porn?


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Summit Swap a go......*

OK, have got enough interest and will do a Summit County Swap. Does the 24th and 25th of April sound good to everyone? With gear and boat drop off on the 23rd and pick up the 25th after the sale or 26th. Will have grill lock and loaded for anyone to use, will provide condiments, soda drinks, and a few grill items. BYO what ever, food, music, dogs, DVDs, hang out talk shop, meet boaters, watch kayak videos on the big screen, etc. Conditions permitting a snowman building contest, if not maybe snowball throwing or what ever we all can think of to give some cool prizes out. Tell your friends, family, neighbors, people you just met, anyone who loves the water. Your my best marketing and most economical. Also have some sweet deals going on right now till gone, 50% off rack, with shorts, rash tops, and select 2009 helmets......

thanks for the input and see everyone soon,

TMCK


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Dream Result screening party combo? Such an awesome flick


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Sounds great! And I'd love if it combo'd with a screening


----------



## drosenfi2004 (Jun 7, 2009)

Im down for sure! Only if matti takes his shirt off though!


----------



## tmcilravy (May 20, 2008)

How late on Fri. will you be taking boats I have to work. I can be there around six to drop off a boat.


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Open 10am-7pm Monday-Frisday and 9am till 7pm Saturday-Sunday. Will be a cool swap, see everyone this weekend... 

TMCK


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Snow Man Building Contest!!!!*

Well, we just might have enough snow for the contest. Come in eat some food, build your Snow Man, and look at some cheap gear and boats people are selling. Sat-Sun 9am-7pm...

See ya there..

TMCK


----------

